# No more off-leash walks...



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

So, had just about the most harrowing experience last night...

I went for a walk with my dad after he got off work, taking the dogs, of course. We drove up to the second pond in the mountains behind his house and let the rascals out to run, making our way up through a canyon, going off the trail that came out after a few miles into a field. We trekked our way through the field and up the side of the hill, planning to pass back along the ridge of the mountain next to us and back to the truck. Well, as we come up over the ridge, Amaya and Ryou take off down the other side of it, which isn't anything unusual. I start calling them back, and then something else catches their attention. A small herd of deer. Lovely.

Ryou was off like a rocket, Amaya hot on his heals, but she quickly became deterred by the massive amount of sagebrush she was unable to navigate like the pro that Ryou is, and headed up the side of the hill, way behind two of the deer, while Ryou pursues the single deer that headed up over another ridge about two miles away from where dad and I were standing, both screaming ourselves hoarse for the dogs to return, but to no avail, of course, because he's a Siberian Husky on a mission! 

So as he disappears over the ridge, I take off in his direction, running as fast as I could manage over such uneven, sloped surface, managing to trip and twist my ankle once. Despite the pain, I ran on until I reached the crest of that hill–no sign of the dog. I stop for a moment and glance back at dad, who has located Amaya and is calling to me that he's got her, but I had no issues with her, because I saw her as I was running for Ryou and knew that she was still close. She sees where I'm calling to dad and comes running for me, and we continued our trek.

I ran to the next hill–still no sign of the dratted male dog. I ran up around that hill to where I could see down into the opposite canyon, but no dog. By this time, it's getting pretty dark out, and dad's made it to the first hill that Ryou disappeared over, and for a few minutes we stand there and call into the distance, hoping that he would hear us and come running, but nothing. Finally, dad calls over to me that we better head back.

So, sobbing my eyes out, I turn around, praying that he would find his way out of the mountains and someone would call the number on the tag, and that he wouldn't be caught unawares by the mountain lion that resides up there, or that the numerous coyotes wouldn't lure him into a trap. I take about five seconds before turning around to look for Amaya...

AND THERE HE IS! I almost choked out of happiness as I gave him hugs and kisses and told him how scared he had me.

So we walked back through the canyon, not wanting to go over the hill and back down a very steep slope in the dark, because by this time the sun had gone down a while back and it was already to the point where we could hardly see anything around us. We got back to the truck, and I grabbed Ryou's harness and tried to get Amaya to come back to me, but she wouldn't have anything to do with me. So I tossed Ryou into the back of the truck (has a camper shell over it) and set about trying to coax Amaya to come to me, but to no avail. Nope, she turned her nose up at me, at treats, at attention, and anytime I tried to grab her harness, she bolted about a hundred feet in front of me. So I walked for another couple of miles with her ahead of me, and dad following behind, and finally she got distracted by something worth smelling on the ground long enough for me to grasp the harness.

Boy did I FEEL like I wanted to murder her, but I gave her a few treats and led her kindly back to the truck.

In any case, long story short....no more off-leash walks for a while. They're smart, they'll learn that not coming back when called means that they don't get to have the privilege of running on ahead. Well...I still don't think I can top a whole deer in the eyes of a Siberian Husky, but...yeah.

(And no, dad, I STILL don't believe in shock collars!!! As if that would even work on a Siberian Husky in the face of chasing a deer).


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm soooo glad you got them back!! I have no idea how to stop dogs from chasing deer. It's always my big worry with Rocky and Shade. One of my girl chows was gone for 2 days after chasing a deer but she finally came home on her own. 

Sometimes I think you just can't overcome instinct.......especially with a dog like a husky. Deer are there to be chased and that's all there is to that!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

They can be soooo naughty sometimes! But we love them to death!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

ugh, what is it with dogs and deer, then do not listen at all! I envy people who's dogs have a perfect recall and ignore those darn deer. Uno is the same way, I "lost" him couple times after he took off while hiking, but he always manages to find his way back, usually exhausted, foaming at the mouth and tongue hanging to the ground.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Thats a scary situation, but all turned out well! As for deer they are cute (lyme ridden things )(well by me they are ha anyway) I love their look but dogs and chasing it goes together! I am so glad ot hear you got the dogs back and alls well!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> ugh, what is it with dogs and deer, then do not listen at all! I envy people who's dogs have a perfect recall and ignore those darn deer. Uno is the same way, I "lost" him couple times after he took off while hiking, but he always manages to find his way back, usually exhausted, foaming at the mouth and tongue hanging to the ground.


haha. Yeah, Ryou ended up hacking away all night long after that.


On the way back to the truck, we saw the two deer that Amaya had chased, going up the side of the hill, and THANKFULLY I managed to keep the dogs from seeing them! I was, like, "OH NOOOOOO! NOT NOOOOOOOW!!!"


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Yikes that is scary!!! glad he came back before you had to pack it in! Our husky was pretty hellbent on running all over the place and had no recall... Tobi is a bit better though he won't exactly come back but he will stop,We work with it every day so hopefully it will just get better


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Tobi said:


> Yikes that is scary!!! glad he came back before you had to pack it in! Our husky was pretty hellbent on running all over the place and had no recall... Tobi is a bit better though he won't exactly come back but he will stop,We work with it every day so hopefully it will just get better


That's how Amaya and Ryou are, pretty much. They'll either stop and look, or if they're really far behind or ahead, they'll run back, but not TO me, jut to the general vicinity.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

xxshaelxx said:


> So, had just about the most harrowing experience last night...
> 
> I went for a walk with my dad after he got off work, taking the dogs, of course. We drove up to the second pond in the mountains behind his house and let the rascals out to run, making our way up through a canyon, going off the trail that came out after a few miles into a field. We trekked our way through the field and up the side of the hill, planning to pass back along the ridge of the mountain next to us and back to the truck. Well, as we come up over the ridge, Amaya and Ryou take off down the other side of it, which isn't anything unusual. I start calling them back, and then something else catches their attention. A small herd of deer. Lovely.
> 
> ...


So glad they are safe! This is exactly the reason why I never have Aspen off leash!!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> So glad they are safe! This is exactly the reason why I never have Aspen off leash!!


Yeah. But Aspen is one dog, and even if he weighs about twice as much as both of mine put together, it's sooooooo hard to control two dogs that want to go in two directions at the same time. haha. Off-leash walking is just so much more easy.

I really need to find something else to do with them, like getting those harnesses from Stjabs and learning some kind of pulling deal. haha. Then at least they'll be harnessed together where they can't criss-cross or go two different directions, or hang themselves up on poles or bushes or trees or...me... XP

I still love my off-leash walks with them...and I think I will do it again, but just...not where we're likely to see deer, or someplace where it won't be too hard to find them again. haha. Or chase after them. Sheesh! I had everything going against me up there, didn't I?!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

xxshaelxx said:


> Yeah. But Aspen is one dog, and even if he weighs about twice as much as both of mine put together, it's sooooooo hard to control two dogs that want to go in two directions at the same time. haha. Off-leash walking is just so much more easy.
> 
> I really need to find something else to do with them, like getting those harnesses from Stjabs and learning some kind of pulling deal. haha. Then at least they'll be harnessed together where they can't criss-cross or go two different directions, or hang themselves up on poles or bushes or trees or...me... XP
> 
> I still love my off-leash walks with them...and I think I will do it again, but just...not where we're likely to see deer, or someplace where it won't be too hard to find them again. haha. Or chase after them. Sheesh! I had everything going against me up there, didn't I?!


What I meant was that I never have Aspen off leash because if he sees a deer, birds, squirrels, or another animal, there is no way in hell I am going to catch him, and I run really fast. I've worked with him and tried training him, but I just gave up. Nothing motivates him. His prey-drive is just too high...


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> What I meant was that I never have Aspen off leash because if he sees a deer, birds, squirrels, or another animal, there is no way in hell I am going to catch him. I've worked with him and tried training him, but I just gave up. Nothing motivates him. His prey-drive is just too high...


I love dogs with high prey drives, there are so many fun activities you can do with that :biggrin:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> What I meant was that I never have Aspen off leash because if he sees a deer, birds, squirrels, or another animal, there is no way in hell I am going to catch him, and I run really fast. I've worked with him and tried training him, but I just gave up. Nothing motivates him. His prey-drive is just too high...


Oh yeah, I know. lol. That's how my dogs are. They tried to catch the hawk, too, but it was about two miles away, and about a hundred yards in the sky. hahaha. They still chased it. But at least that they lose hope after a while. Ryou almost CAUGHT the deer! That scared me, too. haha. Don't need a fine for deer poaching because the durned dog can't keep his prey drive in check. XP


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh thank God you got them back. I have always been impressed that you could do this stuff with your sibes, but to be honest I always worried a bit that their prey drive could kick in and the chase would be on. Trust me, been there done that, I gave up on the off leash work after chasing our guys over the mountain and behind the chicken farm and back up over the mountain. They were on a siberian mission I guess. lol Shoot one time while running three with a gig a squirrel crossed in front of them on a trail and they made a hard turn to the left after the squirrel, my passenger flew off the gig, and I was barely hanging on screaming to get them to stop. When they did they just looked back at me with their superior what's wrong with you look. Grrrr, lol 

However after seeing some of your photos was that on FB, anyways, you could get a line package and run them with a bicycle, do some bikejoring with them to wear them out. Those dirt roads/trails looked perfect for running them. At least if they go nuts after something you might with luck still be attached. lol Yes we can definitely get you some harnesses and the bike package for bikejoring, we may have one of those too, if not, the package is not that expensive. 

OMG I can't deal with having a heart attack again about your babies taking off, we gotta get those harnesses to you, and get you equippped. Be prepared bikejoring can be a circus too but once one of them is trained as a leader you may get some control and get to exercise them. Bikejoring is a lot of fun.

Oh, and shock collars usually don't work...the drive to get to the prey overrides the shock, IF they even feel it through all the fur. Never used them, don't want to ever have to hopefully. So in this case dad's suggestion probably won't work like you said.

Sounds to me like Amaya may be a natural leader once trained.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

lol. I don't have a bike, so Bikejoring would be out, especially considering I don't have the money to buy a bike at the moment, and it'll be a huge strain just to get the harnesses to me. XP Also, the trails aren't that great at all. The pictures on Facebook don't actually portray the giant gap in the road that criss-crosses it several times, and in other areas, there's so much rock sticking out, so many places where people have gotten stuck, and all that jazz that I wouldn't DREAM of bikejoring over it. Also, I don't know if I'd be up for the bikejoring, to be honest. I'd rather get a nice little cart to drive around the neighborhood, maybe give the kids rides around just for fun. XP Once I get the money, that is. haha.

And yes, Amaya probably would be a natural leader. She's very intuitive, very intelligent, and very calculating. I think her IQ is higher than most other people I know.

As for the shock collar, I'm with you on that one. I stated to someone the other day that a shock collar probably wouldn't do anything through all the fur on their necks–especially Amaya, who seems to be MADE of fur. hahaha. In any case, I've heard many stories of Sibes who have bucked up to the pain and just run through it. They're VERY stubborn.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, you are definitely right about not running on a lot of rocks or stones, dirt and grass trails or snow are the way to go. I used to love running on the forrested trails of our state game lands, or on tractor trails which the farmers have around the perimeters of where they plant, the soil is usually soft. For a bike you definitely don't need a new one or even one with 5 or 10 speeds. In fact we started out with two old seashore cruisers with foot brakes only. I still prefer those types of bikes because I like the braking ability. Sometimes you can get bikes cheap at yard sales. But, you do need trails to run them on. Far as I'm concerned you can have some racing harnesses, I don't see us needing them anymore. If you go with pulling a cart you may need to consider a cart and the special harnesses for that. Course I am still learning about carting since it is somethng I would like to do with a future dog. Also, as far as the lines if I send you a two dog package I would include the neckline so you can keep both dogs running closely together, the tug lines hook into the back of the harnesses. You might need a carabiner to keep the lines up off your front wheel on a bike, but local hardware stores have them, but it does need to be a strong one. Hmmmm, or scootering...have you thought about that? Or weight pulling and weight pull training and conditioning would be another way to work these furbabies. I always liked weight pulling because you can do the sport with one dog who likes to pull, you don't have to worry about controlling multiple dogs at one time, and I figured I could still do it in my senior years. lol I've got lots of old person aches and pains from flying off sleds/gikes/gigs and not letting go. rofl

I remember being a sled handler at a snow pull at Camelback SKi Resort one time and this couple came with their Sammies. They were gorgeous dogs, and pulled well. These people were in their 70's. That woman walked down the hill with her cane, her Sammie on snow, then my husband embarrassed her by offering her a hand to get down to where she needed to go. I swore she was gonna whack him with that cane. Great thing was we became good friends afterwards. Guess in her eyes he was at least chivalrous. lol

I've got a weight pull training sled too, but shipping that would be costly I suspect. It's small and compact but it is heavy, then you just add barbell weights to the shaft in the center of the sled for additional conditioning. Being made of metal the drag even on grass is not too bad. I can direct you to someone who makes them, but that would be costly. Hmmmmm, just let me know where I might be able to help. Your dogs are gorgeous, overall well trained and any number of sports might be an outlet for all that energy.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Glad you got them back! Boone went missing in the forest for 5 days back in March. And of course that was when mother nature decided to give us bitter cold weather and blizzards. I was sure he'd either freeze to death or get eaten by coyotes, he's only 35lbs of nothing. Worst 5 days of my life, as well has his I'm sure.

I used to tempt fate with Woof off leash despite Husky people telling me I was playing with fire and that I was going to get him killed. It took one little bird flying close to the ground to grab his attention and I was yesterday's news. He ran right out infront of a pick up. I can't tell you how scared I was. I couldn't even breath. He of course didn't even blink and kept on after that stupid bird until I tackled the furry jerk. He also took off on me a second time when a rabbit ran right in front of us, off like a bullet up a cliff and RAN OFF the cliff. I couldn't see where he went as it was heavily wooded and then I see his body hurdling down to the ground into a pit of shale. I didn't even want to climb over and look down, afraid he'd be dead, but nope. Bugger was up and no worse for wear looking for the rabbit and a way out. I decided not to tempt fate anymore after that, his prey drive is just too high. He gets off leash in controlled areas and thats about it.

Also... I've tried the shock collar, Woof didn't even flinch. It turned out to be a very expensive toy for me and friends to play with rather then for Woof to wear. hwell:


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Yikes, that would scare me to death. Knowing what a high prey drive huskies like mine have, I'll never risk it even if his recall is "perfect". 
Ugh, I'm so happy they came back to you!!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

glad it turned out well. scary.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yup, thats a Sibe for ya.:wink:

They learn really quickly to work together on the splitter, its not hard at all to exercise two dogs together. Especially if you have well trained dogs. I use a splitter both with a 6ft lead and in certain other areas on a long line.

Mine are very trustworthy (thank you liberal doses of GSD in them...) off leash, but I basically only let them off on my parent's property anymore because there are just too many idiots with loose dogs around. I usually run them on leash in the middle of the night on a well patrolled campus. Although the idiot who thinks its a good idea to mess with a girl who has two GSD mixes... yeah that would be funny. :biggrin:
Both will work around/ignore deer, livestock, etc., but I wouldn't trust them around chickens, cats, squirrels. Actually one time we came across a badger. Scared the crap outta me. I only had Lily with me and she's easy to call off.

I probably would never get a purebred Sibe (or Malamute) because of the aloofness and fact that you can never ever totally trust them not to run.

You got really, really lucky this time. I hope you realize that.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

monkeys23 said:


> Yup, thats a Sibe for ya.:wink:


Yes. I know that. I did my research before getting them, and I know I'm playing with fire.



monkeys23 said:


> They learn really quickly to work together on the splitter, its not hard at all to exercise two dogs together. Especially if you have well trained dogs. I use a splitter both with a 6ft lead and in certain other areas on a long line.


I have a splitter, but it's just so much of a hassle to get them to not pull when they're walking together, so I've either got to have them on separate leashes, and walk them on each side of me, or have someone walk the other, or walk one at a time. Off-leash walks are just so much easier, especially since you're never going to get all of the energy out of them with just walking or even jogging.



monkeys23 said:


> You got really, really lucky this time. I hope you realize that.


Yes. I know that, too.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Ugh, soooo scary! Jackson, being all of 16lbs, has scared me chasing off deer before. I live on 3 acres but there's a 90 acre farm behind me. He used to be very good about sticking close but we frequently have lots of deer out there and his hearing shuts off when he's on a mission to hunt deer. He's fast, but never fast enough to catch them, thankfully. We haven't done the real off leash thing in over a year. I put him on a 50ft rope lead and let him drag it.


----------

